# Secuenciador de leds con timer astable y monoestable



## blackoptik (Mar 2, 2011)

Hola a todos, bueno espero que alguien me pudiera ayudar, hice un secuenciador de leds con el contador 4029b y el deco 4028 , para el reloj use el 555 en astable y todo anda bien.

Con el circuito anterior se hacia el corrimiento hasta que quitara la alimentacion +Vcc pero ahora lo que quiero hacer (y no se si se pueda)  es usar el 555 en monoestable pero que al darle el la entrada que la secuencia de leds solo dure cierto tiempo, es decir, yo oprimo el push del monoestable y este hace que todo el circuito funcione durante cierto tiempo (esto pues depende de R y C, t=1.1RC) y en este tiempo el secuenciador de leds debe esta funcionando, cuando acabe el tiempo del monoestable el secuenciador tambien debe dejar de funionar, se podra hacer esto??

Espero que si me haya explicado bien.

Adjunto una imagen del diseño como tenia pensado hacer, como les comento el secuenciador de leds y el astable como reloj funcionan bien pero quiero meterle un monoestable para dar el tiempo que funcionara todo el circuito.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola.

Mira este circuito se detiene cuando llega a 10.





Chao.
elaficonado.
Nota: Te dejo el circuito en Livewire en el archivo ZIP


----------



## clocko (Mar 3, 2011)

claro que se puede pero tienes que usar dos 555 uno configurado como astable y el otro como monostable el astable hace que tu contador funcione y el monostable activa el astable durante un determinado tiempo.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 3, 2011)

blackoptik dijo:


> . . . Espero que si me haya explicado bien . . .



Yo si le entendi bien, pero sin la imagen del circuito es dificil explicarle lo que debe hacer.



blackoptik dijo:


> . . . Adjunto una imagen del diseño como tenia pensado hacer . . .



_*La bola de cristal se encuentra fuera de servicio.*_
 
Ver el archivo adjunto 20159

*Por favor, suba la imagen del circuito, para asi poder ayudarlo.*


----------



## blackoptik (Mar 3, 2011)

http://img203.imageshack.us/i/p1010382r.jpg/








Aqui esa el archivo de imagen para que lo puedan ver asi comp lo tenia pensado


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 3, 2011)

blackoptik dijo:


> . . . yo oprimo el push del monoestable y este hace que todo el circuito funcione durante cierto tiempo . . .





blackoptik dijo:


> . . . asi comp lo tenia pensado



Blackoptik, solo le indicare las modificaciones que debe hacer: porque no me gusta practicar el Copy/Paste.

Los transistores solo estorban en el circuito.
El pulsador que su merced describe, requiere un inversor para realizar dos acciones a la vez:



Resetear el contador con un nivel "ALTO" al pin 1 del 4029; ademas los pines 3, 4, 12 y 13 deben de estar conectados a GND.
Activar con un nivel "BAJO" la temporizacion del 555; la salida de este componente se envia a una compuerta AND para habilitar los pulsos del astable; y la salida de la compuerta sera enviada al pin 15 del contador.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola.

Modo clásico de controlar un aesteble por un monoestable.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 3, 2011)

blackoptik dijo:


> . . . yo oprimo el push del monoestable y este  hace que todo el circuito funcione durante cierto tiempo . . .





elaficionado dijo:


> . . . Modo clásico de controlar un aesteble por un monoestable . . .



Señor elaficionado:

¿Como piensa resetear el contador con el circuito que su merced "recomienda"?.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 3, 2011)

Hola.

Ese es el método clásico de controlar un aestble por un monoestable, no el único.
Para resetear un circuito, primero hay que conocerlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## clocko (Mar 4, 2011)

pues talvez no sea necesario reiniciar el contador ya que el proyecto que blakoptik planteo no lo solicita.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 4, 2011)

clocko dijo:


> pues talvez no sea necesario reiniciar el contador ya que el proyecto que blakoptik planteo no lo solicita.



Clocko, por favor vuelva a leer el mensaje . . . 



blackoptik dijo:


> . . . Con el circuito anterior se hacia el  corrimiento hasta que quitara la alimentacion +Vcc pero ahora lo que  quiero hacer (y no se si se pueda) . . .



Pero si los foristas piensan que el circuito no es posible ser llevado a la practica: entonces no deberiamos darle vueltas al problema y solamente decir que no puede ser llevado a la practica.


----------



## clocko (Mar 4, 2011)

mandrake estas muy estresado, crei que no te gustaba hacer eso de copiar y pegar jeje, 

*blackoptik* dijo:                     

 . . . Con el circuito anterior se hacia el  corrimiento hasta que quitara la alimentacion +Vcc pero ahora lo que  quiero hacer (y no se si se pueda) . . .​se refiere a que hacía el conteo y se detenia cuando quitaba la alimentacion del vcc al 555 de esa manera deja de pulsar y el contador ya no avanza, en ningun momento dijo que se ocupaba resetear y aunque asi fuera el caso nada es imposible el circuito es muy sencillo, el aficionado ya mostro la respuesta.

me tome la molestia de simularlo, dos sin reset y las otras dos con reset


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 5, 2011)

clocko dijo:


> mandrake estas muy estresado . . .



Quizas su merced tenga razon, yo estoy pensando en algo mas "complejo" mientras que Blackoptik quiere algo "simple".


----------



## clocko (Mar 5, 2011)

y al final de cuentas blackoptik ya ni se aparecio para nada


----------



## blackoptik (Mar 5, 2011)

ya apareci jeje, pero los circuitos que me proponen son algo mas compliejos que lo que pienso hacer, pero aun no me sale bien, si no creo que es mas facil alimentar el astable con el monoestable, aunque en principio no era esa la idea asi pues ya se podra.


----------



## clocko (Mar 5, 2011)

de hecho con una compuerta multiplicadora no tiene nada de complejo es sencillisimo


----------



## blackoptik (Mar 7, 2011)

Gracias, ya lo hice y  quedo bien


----------

